# Lurcher X Puppies ~ 5x Lurcher Cross Mystery Pups



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

*LURCHER X PUPPIES*

Meet our Lurcher x puppies!










Rescued lurcher Fly (who is also looking for a home) gave birth to five pups on September 13th. We didn't know Fly was pregnant when we took her in, and as she had been found as a stray, we don't know the breed of the father. Because of this we don't know how big they will grow, or what these little pups will look like as adults. Its a bit of a surprise!










There are 3 male and 2 female pups in the litter and they are all doing very well. Their eyes are now open and they are beginning to crawl around and explore their surroundings.

These little guys will be looking for their forever homes around the end of November. As they are young they will be able to live with kids, cats and small furries provided they receive proper training from day one. Kerry Greyhound Connection can provide support and guidance for new owners when dealing with these issues, but taking them to puppy class is highly recommended. The pups will need someone around at home to keep an eye on them, particularly when they are young.










***UPDATE: OCTOBER 2010***

As you can see, these little guys are fast becoming dog-shaped! At 4wks, they are now taking on more characteristics of their mother, Fly, and the bet is on to try guess what breed the father was!










Weve also given them names  Stan, Alex and Tufty for the boys, and Jessie and Tia for the girls. Once theyre ready for adoption we will post individual pictures so you can tell which is which.

It wont be long before theyll be ready for their new homes, so make sure you act sooner rather than later if you are interested in finding out more about adopting them. That way we can get your application processed while they grow.


















***UPDATE: NOVEMBER 2010***

Flys little lurcher puppies are continuing to grow and grow and grow! They have big paws so will be decent sized adults. They are very interested in their surroundings now and are in to everything, definitely keeping their fosterer busy!



















These guys will be available to go to their new homes in a couple of weeks, so people thinking of applying are recommended to do it as soon as possible before theyre all snapped up!





































***UPDATE: NOVEMBER 2010b***

These little guys are now ready and waiting for their forever homes and are not quite so little anymore! Their big paws and chunky legs indicate they will get quite big when they grow up. We have just two left for adoption in this 9 week old litter, so let me introduce you to:

Tufty is a big calm boy whos world revolves around his tummy! He really loves his food and he eats the most out of everyone in the litter.










He is a beautiful relaxed boy who is quite chilled, but also confident and not timid at all. He has all the makings of a fantastic family dog.










Tia is a gorgeous little minx, full of mischief. She is the smallest of the litter but certainly makes up for that with oodles of personality! She is very people orientated and likes to get lots of attention and playtime with her fosterers. Little Tia will definitely keep her owners well entertained with her antics.










Tufty and Tia are sharing their foster home with their mother Fly and two other adult greyhounds. They are all getting along well and Tufty and Tia are very well behaved around other dogs.










They love to greet any guests that visit their foster home and are very happy, social little pups. They are typical puppies, though, and like to thoroughly investigate everything in their home, often via their little teeth. They particularly like to bite feet and slippers and seem to decide between them whos feet to attack and pick on the same person all at once!










We will strongly recommend new adopters take their puppy to socialisation and/or training classes while still very young so that they can get lots of positive doggie interaction and start to learn basic training.










Due to the age of the pups, the adopter will have to pay to get their pup neutered when they are old enough (~6mths). We will need a signed agreement to get this done and we will follow this up to ensure it is carried out. They will be vaccinated, de-flead and wormed before going to their new home. A homecheck will be required as part of the adoption procedure.

Tia and Tufty are currently in foster care in Norfolk., UK.

If you are interested in adopting either Tia or Tufty, please email me on [email protected] for our adoption application form and information pack. Thanks!

~~ *KERRY GREYHOUND CONNECTION* ~~

Kerry Greyhound Connection is a small voluntary organisation based in County Kerry, Ireland and Norfolk, England. It operates through a network of volunteers spaced over Ireland, the UK and mainland Europe. We can look after approximately 70 greyhounds at any one time, in Ireland and the UK.

*Each dog is neutered, vaccinated, microchipped and given a full veterinary check before being adopted.*
We assess the suitability of all home offers, and we have homed greyhounds in Ireland, the UK, Central Europe and the USA.

Our Website: www.kerrygreyhounds.co.uk

If interested in one of our hounds, please *EMAIL* or *PM* me for our adoption application form and information pack. Once you have filled in and returned the application form, we will then contact you via phone or email to discuss adopting one of our hounds in more detail.

I can be contacted via *PM* or through the following email:
*Email:* [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

These little guys have a new update and are now available for homing!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

These guys have a new update and are now ready for their homes.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Oh my god, they are beautiful.

Almost look to me like there's a bit of lab in them!


----------



## me-n-max (Nov 13, 2010)

Wot great pups

Chris


----------

